# SS 01.07.17 - Diamond #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

David Diamond (1915 - 2005)*

Symphony No. 4 

1. Allegretto
2. Adagio - andante
3. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I won't be near a computer tomorrow so I'm posting this one a little early. This week we're traveling back to America to hear Diamond's Fourth Symphony. I hope everyone can grab a recording and give this one a listen and I hope you all have a great weekend and for those in the USA I hope you have a safe and happy Independence Day.

I'll be listening to:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going with this one.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^
the same here, but on the original Delos CD.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good piece!!
I have the Schwarz/Seattle SO, which is pretty decent, but it pales next to Bernstein's NYPO effort...

Diamond = a fine composer, deserving of much more exposure...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the Naxos recording. Maybe I can squeeze in Bernstein if I can get Spotify to stop acting up.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Bernstein here too. A fine work.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Never listened to this. Going to try Bernstein as well.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I am going with this one.


Never heard this before and will likewise be try this version via streaming


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 95627
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


Mika here. Like Mr. Trump said, I am still bleeding after facelift .However I am listening this Bernstein recording.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Bernstein for me as well


----------

